# HAUNTED RADIO: halloween, horror toys, golden corpse awards, pet sematary, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Child's Play 2, Funko, Hot Topic, Pet Sematary, World War Z, McFarlane Toys, Halloween, George A. Romero, Freddy Krueger, The Conjuring 3, and more!!

Then, we announce the full list of nominees that you can vote for in our annual Golden Corpse Awards. Then, we give you a special list of the top 10 Stephen King movie moments. All of this and much more on the October 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-101018.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

